# Just Curious



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

What is the "smallest" setup anyone could use to take a mature whitetail. What i am asking is like minimum draw weight, length, and arrow weight that would get the job done out of a decent compound?


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

You need to check with your local state laws on that, just guessing probably a minimum of 45 pounds draw weight, or there may be a minimum on kenetic energy as well.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

In Pa the minimum draw weight is 35 pounds.


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

here in IL its 45lb


----------



## snyder1973 (Mar 13, 2006)

in colorado it is 35


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Ohio it is 40lbs


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

michigan is 40 lbs. i used a 48 pounder last year. works perfect. just use a COC broadhead and a heavy arrow.


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

In Alberta the minimum draw weight is 40 lbs. That's also the reccomended amount of kinetic energy to take a whitetail.


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

IL~Hunter said:


> here in IL its 45lb


no its not its 40 lbs. i know a kid who killed one with a 30 lbs. bow a big 10pointer he shot it in the neck in the jugler vein all luck


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

45 for deer in oregon and 50 for elk


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

ya know what it is 40 i dont know why i said 45 hmmmm
im confused now doesnt matter ill never go that low lowest weighted bow i have is 65


----------



## nebraska_archer (Mar 20, 2006)

i believe in nebraska its 40 lbs


----------



## RecurveArcher (Nov 14, 2005)

There's no limit in Missouri, but one of my friends shot a deer with a 30-40 pound Micro Midas (don't remember exactly what it was set at) and with a rather short draw length (maybe 22''). Shot his four bladed Muzzy nearly clean through a deer at 20 yards. It wasn't exactly mature, but it died right underneath his stand.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Montana doesn't have a minimum weight either. I hate seeing kids come to my bow hunter education courses trying to pull 50# because their father said that is all that will work. If you have a good set up and good shot placement you should be fine. I know people that hunt deer with 35#, just don't be trying to shoot long distances. Stay under 20 yards if you have a lower weight like 30#-40#. But dont stress yourself trying to pull too much.

Katie


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

*Thanx for the input*

I am setting up a bow for my little brother for hunting next year and was just curious. I know the state regulations are 40# here, but i didn't know how many people have luck with such a light set up. thanks for the help


----------



## schwinger (Dec 19, 2005)

I killed a deer with a 251/2 goldtip muzzy 100grains and pulling 45 to 50 pounds


----------



## RecurveArcher (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah, I hate seeing kids overpowered because of the false thinking that it takes an arrow pushing the speed barrier to get a clean kill. Hey, I've talked to peolpe who have done it with a 25 pound recurve. I call that a little light, but shot placement is the key!


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

Ive actualy heard of (and clarified) a girl taking a buck at 25#'s draw L unknown. oh didnt see the post above me!


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*poundage is the only thig...*

I have taken deer with 40 no problem just shoot in the right spot and for such a light setup i would recomend slick tricks for a broadhead the only thing you would have to really look at is minimum poundage i know in canada it is 40lbs to hunt a deer with but check the state or provinces reg's befor you go and do anything


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Here in VA it has to be 35 pounds and able to propel a arrow at least 125 yards. I dont know if that is enough for a big one though. I havent ever heard of that happening


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*32*

i dont know what the law is but i killed my first deer with 32 lbs 24 in arrows. 23 yards..arrow stuck out and 6 in on the other side...Ty Noe


----------



## WIhoyt02 (May 7, 2006)

35 here in WI


----------

